# Looking for a 300 rum load for a Sendero



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you have a Sendero 300 rum that you have found a load it likes. I am trying to find a load that will group tight. I am playing with retumbo powder and a 180 nossler accubond. I have also tried some factory loads but would prefer to load my own. If anybody has a Sendero and has found a load they seem to like I'd love to hear about it. Also what factory load do you find works best if you use them? Thanks for any advice or knowledge in advance!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

This is what I use.

My moa is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch at 100 yds.

My gun is an ordinary Rem 700 not the Sendero -- no fluting.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...a-magnum-200-grain-nosler-partition-box-of-20


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Mines not a Sendero...its a Rem 700 LSS...but that shouldn't make any difference.

180 gr Nosler Partitions with RL15 and Fed 215 primers has worked great for me. I know a lot of guys really like Retumbo for the 300 rum.

From Nosler:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> My moa is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch at 100 yds.
> 
> ...


Absolute crappiest ammo we tried in my wifes 30-06

-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have tried some pretty hot loads with retumbo and 180 grain nossler accubonds. It seems like the hotter the load the less tight the grouping. I tried some not so hot loads with some 180 grain corelokt and they seemed to group well but don't have the velocity I am looking for. 
I am looking for the most velocity I can get but with good control as well.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Well after testing quite a few different loads I think I have found that 98.5 grains of retumbo with a Remington magnum rifle primer at 3.600 C.O.A.L. seems to do the trick. I'm getting almost 3400 fps and sub moa grouping with the 180 grain accubond. 
I am going to work up a load for the hornaday 212 grain eldx.
Anybody use them at all?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you're load is smoking hot and possibly unsafe.------SS


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

It is pretty hot. I slowly worked up to this load and was extremely cautious. I show no signs of excessive pressure with this load and know others who have been shooting a hotter load for many years now. But yes it is just about as hot as you can get and as hot as I'm going to go.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think you're load is smoking hot and possibly unsafe.------SS


I agree with SS. You must have a slow twist barrel, shallow 5R lands and grooves with Lapua brass to get that kind of speed without high pressure signs. I'd look for a lower accuracy node. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I too would back the load off a little. It doesn't take too much before you get a stuck case or something else when you are shooting a load that is above max listed.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep X3...

Summer time shooting may get you a stuck case in NO time...
Back down a half grain at a time until you reach the next node. Remember drop is your know variable at distance, wind is the gremlin. 

Im dealing with the same issue with a custom build right now. Smoking 210gr 30cal fps (3200) but im getting signs of pressure on the case around the stamp on some cases (Light ejector marks / Rem 700 action) 
-but- I also think my brass is super soft so I've kept with it with the temps being cooler...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Longgun, do you try to use temperature tolerant powders like Hodgdon's Extreme line?


-DallanC


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

As early on as I am in this build/figuring out what this thing likes to eat, no not as of yet but im planning to. The load I have gotten to preform best was on the suggestion from the guy that built its sister gun... I need to also play around with my primer selection. so far all I have ran through it as far as propellant and ignition source has been the H1000 and Fed Gold Metal Match Mag 215's. (it has less than 200 rounds through it) My vs is in the 70's with the last batch of twenty I ran through it. Not entirely bad per say, but id like to get it better.


----------

